# [H]Tau,DA,BFG,IG [W] SM, 40k RPGs, DE



## Winters (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey I have a big collection of all of the above. Everything is open to trade/sale. List not provided here due to large quantity of miniatures. If at all interested PM me I will list to people and provide pictures as necessary. Cheers.


----------



## drspantheman (Jan 30, 2014)

Winters said:


> Hey I have a big collection of all of the above. Everything is open to trade/sale. List not provided here due to large quantity of miniatures. If at all interested PM me I will list to people and provide pictures as necessary. Cheers.


hi is any of this still for sale/trade


----------

